# Snake handling equipment



## sammarshall27 (Mar 11, 2009)

Could someone suggest some decent snake handling equipment to take on a trip to South East Asia?

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a good sturdy hook, and a set of tongs


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

You're probably going to be trekking a lot, so less is more! For the vipers, a well chosen stick will probably do, and if you really feel like you need to confront any elapids, some collapsible gentle giants would be ideal. Flipping can be done with your boot and a strong stick (though in rainforest areas, flipping becomes pretty redundant).

When/where are you going?


----------



## sammarshall27 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I am going on the 21st May and will be visiting a few National parks in Thailand and hopefully will get the chance to do some trekking in Cambodia. 

So would you recommend the Gentle Giant tongs over the M1s?

As for a hook I'm thinking a collapsible or the Mark O'shea 29" hook. Then maybe a mini hook, extractor kit, etc but don't want to get too carried away!


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

Can't recommend them personally having not used them, but the general consensus I get from various people is that they are great. However, I'm going away later this year and am not bringing anything with me - 99% of snakes can be photographed and left be!

Stay safe


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have gentle giants, I can see the benefits of them in a wild setting as you can grab snakes with no fear of hurting them, when you life up cover there is a chance that the snake will bolt and with them you can grab it quick, I have only ever used mine with my copperhead and I dont think its better than a hook to remove a snake from a viv, but in the wild is different.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

M1 tongs are very useful.

Gentle Giants are not so good or gentle.

Collapsible hooks are dangerous, the Mark O’Shea hook is fantastic (not so sure PDR will agree though, he likes to use hooks with a much more narrow neck), I use it every day, however may restrict you on your travels and not sure how many species you are thinking of finding that may warrant the use of it, I guess a few cobras, if you’re lucky!

The Midwest mini hook would of an advantage, especially for small arboreal vipers.

Don’t bother with venom extractors, waste of time.

Tom Charlton (Azemiops) has written a short diary of events on his trip to Asia, you can view it on my web site: http://midlandsreptiles.com/news_updates.htm scroll down, you will find a button link near to the bottom; you may find some of the photographs interesting.

Dave


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I heard people over on venomdoc saying that they had never seen an injury with GG, I take it they arnt so good though? I bought some but like i said I have never really used them, I used to use them once or twice for the copperhead but found the hook was easier, tbh they are sat down south collecting dust, I might try and sell them, although hopefully not to anyone thats seen this thread :whistling2:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

"The Midwest mini hook would of an advantage, especially for small arboreal vipers."

I think the mid west mini hooks are amazing, and they weigh NOTHING so great for walking with. I swear by them. I would def make sure you have one with you.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Ive always taken collapsible M1's when herping in asia, and a heavy duty collapsible hook (although not as good as a standard hook, these are a god-send when travelling). I think gentle giants have way to big a grab to work with most of the species you are likely to encounter over there.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Where is the best place to find this stuff online please guys?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Tongs.com is midwests site, I have never bought directly from them though, normally I buy through a private seller from the states.


----------



## sammarshall27 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thankyou to everyone who posted on this thread. I really appreciate your advice. After reading Azemiops diary of his trip I'm even more excited! It's been 8 years since I was last out there! That time I took a 40" hook I bought from the Vivarium in Walthamstow, this time I want something more compact so I can stick it in my rucksack.

Think I've decided on the collapsible M1s, mini hook and either the Mark O'shea or collapsible hook. I'm sure I can fit a 29" hook in my pack. The extractor kit does seem like a bit of a gimmick to me. 

Thanks again,

Sam


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Where abouts are you going in Asia?


----------



## sammarshall27 (Mar 11, 2009)

Will be going to Thailand. May head over to Cambodia. Not sure exactly what parks I'm going to visit yet. Last time I was there I went to Kaeng Krachan (Petchaburi province) and Khao Ang Rue Nai wildlife sanctuary (Chachoengsao province) where I got to see one of the last remaining wild Siamese crocodiles in Thailand, as well as wild elephants. I may go back to one of them places or try somewhere different. I'm totally undecided at the moment.


----------

